# Tax/GST Tracking - Digital/Apps



## snicko (5 mo ago)

Hey guys,

I'm stepping back into the rideshare game after a bit of a hiatus and was wondering if anyone knows of any reputable apps that you can use to logbook everything, deductions to make life a little easier come tax time.

If not an app does anyone have or use a Google Sheet doc template that I may be able to use?

Thanks guys, Happy Driving! 
🚗


----------



## Jules66 (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi RoboNeil


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

Personally I used a Gofar device. Plus into the OBDII port, tracks your kilometres and fuel efficiency, just swipe in the associated app for business trips and add notes, as well as logging your fills and services, has a tax export feature. Australian designed and sold so it’s ATO rule friendly.


----------

